# Has anyone used the "Slow Kill" method for Heartworms?



## JB Weld (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, we took in a stray a couple weeks ago that walked up on our place. He went to the vet today and of course he has heart-worms. Ironically he has no gastrointestinal worms. The recommendation by the vet was a treatment that cost $500. 

That is not in the budget so I started reading and found the "slow kill" method (using Ivermevctin and Doxy). Of course the vet does not recommended using this method (due to incorrect and inconsistent dosage concerns). I have worked in the medical and scientific field for years, so I know I can dose the dog correctly.

Has anyone used this method with success?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I have not personally done it, but I know people who HAVE done it successfully. 

Both types of heartworm treatments carry risks. I will tell you that if one of my dogs ever came down with heartworms, I'd do it the slow kill way with ivermectin. Like you, I know I can properly dose the animal myself (I let my license lapse, but back in the day I was a licensed vet tech).


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Our local shelter uses the slow kill method when heart worm positive dogs come in. They even have a program where you can adopt a heart worm positive dog and bring the animal back for his shots so the every-man doesn't have to worry about the dosage.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

It is my understanding that the use of Ivermectin for treatment of heartworms in dogs is an "oral" dose, not an injectible. There was a thread in here somewhere that spoke to using Ivermectin for this...will need to search for it.


----------



## Mrs_Lewis (May 15, 2014)

I think there's some information about it on Rocky Ridge Refuge's website. 
I don't have any personal experience of such treatments.
Google them, it's in Arkansas I believe.
(Tried pasting a link, but my tablet doesn't like it)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Ivermectin can be used orally or as an injection. It's much cheaper to get the oral. There are other slow ways as well. You can give the dog heartworm prevention to prevent the dog from getting more heartworms, and otherwise just wait for the worms to die off. They have a life expectancy of about two years.


----------



## JB Weld (Feb 8, 2014)

I ordered the Doxycycline tablets yesterday and it is already shipped. If all goes well, I will start the treatments the first week in June. The slow kill method I am going to use has an oral dose of Ivermectin and Doxycycline. 

:hobbyhors


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

JB will you explain how much of each you will be using? It is my understanding you only use 1/10th of a cc ONCE A MONTH of the Ivervectin. Is this correct? Seems I read somewhere that this Ivermectin needs to be alternated with Pro Wormer II but not sure where I read it.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> JB will you explain how much of each you will be using? It is my understanding you only use 1/10th of a cc ONCE A MONTH of the Ivervectin. Is this correct? Seems I read somewhere that this Ivermectin needs to be alternated with Pro Wormer II but not sure where I read it.


For heartworm prevention and to treat other intestinal parasites, the dosage of ivermectin is 1cc per 100 pounds of dog. So a 50 pound dog needs half (0.5)cc of ivermectin GIVEN ORALLY. 

If you OD a dog on ivermectin you can kill him, so I recommend using a 1cc syringe (also called a TB syringe) when you're doing your dosages to help keep you from accidentally overdoing it.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

Quick question...what breed does he appear to be? This is important as some of the herding/collie type dogs have a sensitivity to Ivermectin. There are other heartworm meds if that is a problem for your dog. There is a test for the gene (it's inherited).


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.dogaware.com/health/ivomec.html

This site has a more detailed list of different ivermectin products, their dilutions and dosage amounts.


----------



## WildIdeas (Dec 28, 2012)

Speaking of heartworm, some might find this interesting. To be read very carefully http://terriermandotcom.blogspot.ca/2008/05/billion-dollar-heartworm-scam.html?m=1


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

arachyd said:


> Quick question...what breed does he appear to be? This is important as some of the herding/collie type dogs have a sensitivity to Ivermectin. There are other heartworm meds if that is a problem for your dog. There is a test for the gene (it's inherited).


That and dapple colored dogs too have sensitivity.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I read the blog. Good info. One of our rescues had heart worm. We live in a high heart worm area and I would not consider not using a preventative on our dogs. I use black walnut hull tincture, which kills a bunch of parasites (so does Ivermectin). I have my permanent dog tested every year.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Maura, I have some black walnut hull tincture. How do you use it? (One of my dogs weighs 80 lbs and Valentina weighs 70 lbs.)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I was told 1 drop for every 3 pounds. Might want to look at other sources for information as the dosage may drop after a certain number of pounds. My border collie only weighs 40 pounds.

Make sure the tincture is still green. When it turns brown it is less effective.


----------

